# Favorite Cowboy



## Auntie Biache'

Clint Eastwood.

Go...


----------



## Grumpy

Don Meredith


----------



## jazz lady

Sam Elliott...grr...


----------



## vraiblonde

Real:  Buffalo Bill Cody

Fake:  Gus and Call from Lonesome Dove


----------



## Grumpy

vraiblonde said:


> Fake:  Gus and Call from Lonesome Dove


----------



## GWguy

Pee Wee Herman


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Not big westerns fans here


----------



## kwillia

Don Knotts.


----------



## Yooper

No contest.

John Wayne.

Followed by Walter Brennan.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Auntie Biache'

How 'bout some of these cowboys?

Gary Cooper
James Stewart
Lee Marvin
James Garner
Jack Elam
Chuck Connors
Eli Wallach
Slim Pickens
Jack Palance


----------



## Kyle

Curly Bill Brocius


----------



## Yooper

Auntie Biache' said:


> How 'bout some of these cowboys?
> 
> Gary Cooper
> James Stewart
> Lee Marvin
> James Garner
> Jack Elam
> Chuck Connors
> Eli Wallach
> *Slim Pickens*
> Jack Palance


Slim Pickens..., Oh my, YES!

All the others, meh. Like them in other roles/settings.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Kyle said:


> Curly Bill Brocius



Okay.  I had to look him up.  A real "outlaw" cowboy.


----------



## Grumpy

Auntie Biache' said:


> Okay.  I had to look him up.  A real "outlaw" cowboy.


Along with Johnny Ringo


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Yooper said:


> Slim Pickens..., Oh my, YES!
> 
> All the others, meh. Like them in other roles/settings.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


The first 4 are "meh", but I like the last 3.


----------



## nutz

Sheriff Woody


----------



## Auntie Biache'

nutz said:


> Sheriff Woody


This one?


----------



## RoseRed

Cleavon Little & Gene Wilder


----------



## Bobwhite

Auntie Biache' said:


> Clint Eastwood.
> 
> Go...


Roy Rogers
Gene Autry
Hopalong Cassidy
Cisco and Pancho


----------



## stgislander

Randolph Scott


----------



## NextJen

stgislander said:


> Randolph Scott


Whatever happened to Randolph Scott?


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> Whatever happened to Randolph Scott?


He’s counting flowers on the wall.


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> He’s counting flowers on the wall.


That don't bother me at all.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bobwhite said:


> Cisco and Pancho



Cisco Kid was a friend of mine...


----------



## Yooper

vraiblonde said:


> Cisco Kid was a friend of mine...


And now we know why Las Cruces.... Visiting friends.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Randolph Scott


----------



## stgislander

NextJen said:


> Whatever happened to Randolph Scott?


He's out ridin' the trail alone.


----------



## Monello

Terence Hill
Bud Spencer


----------



## nutz

Auntie Biache' said:


> This one?


Yep, next best thing to John Wayne. But really, there are so many great ones...Chill WIlls, Strother Martin, Ken Curtis, Dan Blocker, Richard Boone, Gene Hackman, Dean Martin, Steve McQueen.. Clint Eastwood and Morgan Freeman in the Unforgiven ranks almost as high as the Gunfight at the OK Corral or Tombstone or ..........


----------



## Yooper

nutz said:


> Yep, next best thing to John Wayne. But really, there are so many great ones...Chill WIlls, Strother Martin, Ken Curtis, Dan Blocker, Richard Boone, *Gene Hackman,* Dean Martin, Steve McQueen.. Clint Eastwood and Morgan Freeman in the Unforgiven ranks almost as high as the Gunfight at the OK Corral or Tombstone or ..........


Gene Hackman, Candice Bergen, & James Coburn in _Bite The Bullet_. One of my favorite (Western) movies.













--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Terence Hill
> Bud Spencer



One of my all time favorite three spaghettis.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Cisco Kid was a friend of mine...





Yooper said:


> And now we know why Las Cruces.... Visiting friends.


Do we need a whoooooosh here?


----------



## nutz

Yooper said:


> Gene Hackman, Candice Bergen, & James Coburn in _Bite The Bullet_. One of my favorite (Western) movies.
> 
> View attachment 136079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136080
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Ohhh, she was hot one, close to Rachel Welch or Michele Carey. My favorite was Anne-Margret in the Train Robbers. Real life, you’d have to vote for Mary Fields (Stagecoach Mary).


----------



## luvmygdaughters

John Wayne, Ben Johnson, Richard Farnsworth, Clint Walker, Clint Eastwood


----------



## NextJen

Annie Oakley - I know, not a cowboy, but since women were brought up...


----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


>


If you haven't read up on the phrase, please let me recommend it. It's well worth the time.

Bottom line, a very cool phrase. Sorry it went out of style. And if I understand it correctly, may be why Huckleberry Finn was so named.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

To add to my _Bite The Bullet_ post:






If you know the movie you remember this was a GREAT scene!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Does the Lone Ranger and Tonto count?  Seems appropriate in this day and age.  Hi ho, Silver!









						Lone Ranger - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kyle

Lucas McCain


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> One of my all time favorite three spaghettis.


I got a steady diet of spaghetti westerns when I was stationed in Italy.  The AFRTS signal didn't make it to my little burg, so it was local TV or AFRTS radio.  But it did help me to learn the language.  The dubbed US movies were the best.  The final scene or Rocky, where he was calling out for Adrian missed by a mile.  

In regards to the radio, Man I miss Paul Harvey & Howard Cosell commentary.


----------



## ginwoman

Matt Dillon, Michael Landon


----------



## Clem72

What, no love for these guys?


----------



## stgislander

Clem72 said:


> What, no love for these guys?
> 
> View attachment 136113


Sorry.  No love ever for Chevy Chase.


----------



## jazz lady

Robert Redford in The Electric Cowboy


----------



## Monello

Clem72 said:


> What, no love for these guys?
> 
> View attachment 136113


Cultural appropriations, Hollywood style.


----------



## Merlin99

I'm going with all of the cheerleaders.


----------



## Yooper

Merlin99 said:


> I'm going with all of the cheerleaders.


I like what you did there. Caused a momentary fluctuation in The Force!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Clem72

stgislander said:


> Sorry.  No love ever for Chevy Chase.



What's the reason? I know he is notoriously an *******, but that's also why he plays one se well on tv/film.


----------



## RoseRed

__





						rhinestone cowboy - Search
					






					www.bing.com
				



...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

No Lee Van Cleef?  

Everything about the final scene in For a Few Dollars More is a masterpiece.  The one in The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly was no slouch either.


----------

